# Best Way To Remove Baked In Dirt On Prewar Painted Rims???....



## HARPO (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm afraid to use anything to harsh for fear of removing the pin striping. The rims, cream color, are on a 1942 Columbia. In one spot, it looks like someone had tried and stopped because of ruining the stripe.

Thanks
Fred


----------

